# Biting and Charging



## CrCunningham (Apr 13, 2011)

My male GS is almost a year. Most of the time he is a good dog, but he is outrageously protective and will charge and bite at anyone who comes to the house, even those who come regularly. If I'm outside and one of my kids come out he does the same. He nipped at a friends daughter today and just barely managed not to draw blood! 
I am extremely worried about his behavior, he is skittish still towards people who make any sudden movements or loud noises and is starting to not listen when given the simplest command like lay down. 
I don't want to have to get rid of him because we all have gotten very attached, but I'm also worried that next time he won't just nip and will seriously hurt one of the kids that come to play, or my own. 
If ANYONE has any training advice at all I would love to hear it!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you should probably seek out some professional advice by someone who can see your dog but in the meanwhile he should NOT be in a position to do this. Period.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Look up some recent threads about fear/protective behavior. This sounds very much like the things that were being discussed. How much did you socialize your puppy when he was younger? This doesn't seem like the kind of behavior that would just come out one day, were there any other signs?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> I think you should probably seek out some professional advice by someone who can see your dog but in the meanwhile he should NOT be in a position to do this. Period.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The dog is doing this to your own kids ?? 
Dangerous situation . This is FEAR . Sharp , SHY . Far beyond training. Your management is going to have to be fail proof .
I am always curious about the back story , what , genetics or conditions got the dog to this point. Would you share his background ?
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## plusdoegsd (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont in any way believe this dog is beyond training for a second.However i believe youve given this dog too much too soon and because youve done so hes in Charge and protecting what he believes to be "HIS PACK". Not impossible to correct but youve obviously been sending the wrong signals to your 1 year old puppy. I would almost bet alot of his hackled up aggresion is fear based. You can correct this but i would strongly urge you to get some professional help before he actually hurts someone.And just to add do some research on amichien bonding. Best of luck dont give up


----------

